# Stubby 750 Lathe



## Naxie (3 Mar 2013)

.


Hi All, my uncle and I have been asked by the family of a recently deceased club member to arrange the selling of all of his tools and equipment. We are working our way through the many items and selling them on to other club members and friends of friends etc. no problem there. 

He had though amongst other lathes, a Stubby 750 which is quite a specialist thing, http://www.johnjordanwoodturning.com/Jo ... tubby.html . We wondered if anybody on the forums were interested or knew of any company that would come and give us a fair price for it. We are not expecting top dollar as it were, but obviously don't want to see his family ripped off either. Has anybody any idea of what a fair price would be even?

I wish I had the room and money for it myself, it certainly looks a quality bit of kit! Has anyone used one themselves?

Many thanks in advance for any advice,

Ed


----------



## adidat (3 Mar 2013)

Hi Ed

a quick Google didn't bring up any sites selling this item, but someone selling one on a forum in the state's for $5000 so about £3300, I'm am unaware to its condition or age but a rough guide would be 2/3 the original price. It is unlikely a dealer will give you a fair price as this is a specalist item that will take time to sell, also a dealer will want to make twice what he is paying you. Your best bet is eBay with high reserve.

adidat


----------



## Naxie (3 Mar 2013)

.

Thanks for the info Adidat, we were thinking the eBay route might be the way to go. We are going back to the house on Tuesday to sort out some more stuff so I can give it a wipe down and get some pictures taken. I think I might even sneak a go on it (just to make sure its in good working order you understand  )

The advice on price really helps, thanks again,

Ed


----------



## boysie39 (4 Mar 2013)

Naxie":32rpxu6x said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for the info Adidat, we were thinking the eBay route might be the way to go. We are going back to the house on Tuesday to sort out some more stuff so I can give it a wipe down and get some pictures taken. I think I might even sneak a go on it (just to make sure its in good working order you understand  )
> 
> ...



ED , it would help if you could list what what is being sold in the lathe package .(chucks ,faceplates ,etc.) also spindle thread , I think there is a Lady turner in the UK who uses and did promote the Stubby. I just can't think of her name at the mo .


----------



## Paul.J (4 Mar 2013)

HERE is the company that made the Stubby lathes but looks like they were trying to sell the business on so not sure if they are still been made.
I nearly had a Stubby 750 meself but i would have had to import it from Australia which was gonna cost too much so went for the Vicmarc which i could buy localish to me at the time.
The Stubbys have a good reputation and quite a few top turners use them,or used to??


----------



## Paul.J (4 Mar 2013)

boysie39":4zs0opwc said:


> Naxie":4zs0opwc said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Would that be Margaret Garrard Eugene?
She was one of only two turners in the UK Omega put me in touch with at the time who owned Stubbys.


----------



## boysie39 (4 Mar 2013)

Paul J, yes she was the Lady mentioned ,also a Lady which I am almost sure was a M/S Arlott . On this name I waive the wording of my signature , :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naxie (4 Mar 2013)

.


Thanks for the link and info Paul J, I'll head over there and give it a read!

Eugene, we are not really sure as yet of what to put together as a package, we are back at the property tomorrow (Tuesday) for a bit of a sort out. There is an unbelievable amount of stuff there to sort through but we should have a better idea tomorrow evening!

Thanks again everyone for taking the time to read and reply, we will keep you informed!

Kind Regards,

Ed and Vic


----------

